# Songs that remind you of yourself or your problems



## Thelostchild (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you ever heard a song that reminds yourself of you or just the way you feel?

Alanis Morrissette (Flavors of Entangment) 

StraightJacket
Version of Violence

Pink (fun house)
Sober 
missunderstood
just like a pill
18 Wheeler Truck
Family Portrait

Garbage
can't name the songs but yourll see what im talking or thinking about


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the song by Pat Benetar  "Hit me with your best shot." "I'll get back on my feet again"  This song reminds me of me because no matter how many times people pushed me down I was able to get back up again.  I am still getting back up and will continue too somehow.


----------



## sarek (Mar 28, 2009)

My song used to be feel by Robbie Williams.

Until I found someone who felt.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 28, 2009)

Nine Inch Nails-Even Deeper
I woke up today
to find myself in the other place
with a trail of footprints
from where I ran away
it seems everything I've heard
just might be true
and you know me
(well you think you do)
sometimes, I have everything - yet I wish I felt something

do you know how far this has gone?
just how damaged have I become?
when I think I can overcome
it runs even deeper

and in a dream I'm a different me
with a perfect you
we fit perfectly
and for once in my life I feel complete
and I still want to ruin it
afraid to look
as clear as day
this plan has long been underway
I hear them call
I cannot stay
the voice inviting me away

do you know how far this has gone?
just how damaged have I become?
when I think I can overcome
it runs even deeper
everything that matters is gone
all the hands of hope have withdrawn
could you try to help me hang on?
it runs...

Im straight
I won't crack
on my way
and I can't turn back

I'm okay
I'm on track
on my way
and I can't turn back

I stayed
on this track
gone too far
and I can't come back

I stayed
on this track
lost my way
can't come back

(Reminds me of me when Im having problems)


----------



## Yuray (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna go to hell,
You know, I've been there before,
And I swore I never take that road again,
Now I'm beggin' at the door.

I'm gonna get it right, 
One of these days,
You know, I paved a road to hell with good intent, 
How much more can I pave.

I've got a new rush,
I'm gonna get high on life today, 
But theres still some dirt between the cracks,
Of all my dirty yesterdays.


----------



## Mari (Apr 25, 2009)

The Guess Who Undone


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 25, 2009)

"Lettings cables sleep" By Bush

You in the dark
You in the pain
You on the run
Living a hell
Living your ghost
Living your end
Never seem to get in the place that I belong
Don't wanna lose the time
Lose the time to come

Whatever you say its alright
Whatever you do its all good
Whatever you say its alright
Silence is not the way
We need to talk about it
If heaven is on the way
If heaven is on the way

You in the sea
On a decline
Breaking the waves
Watching the lights go down
Letting the cables sleep

Whatever you say its alright
Whatever you do its all good
Whatever you say its alright
Silence is not the way
We need to talk about it
If heaven is on the way
Well wrap the world around it
If heaven is on the way
If heaven is on the way

I am a stranger in this town
I am a stranger in this town

If heaven is on the way
If heaven is on the way
I am a stranger in this town
I am a stranger in this town

"Father Of mine" By Everclear

Father of mine
Tell me where have you been
You know I just closed my eyes
My whole world disappeared
Father of mine
Take me back to the day
When I was still your golden boy
Back before you went away

I remember blue skies
Walking the block
I loved it when you held me high
I loved to hear you talk
You would take me to the movie
You would take me to the beach
You would take me to a place inside
That is so hard to reach

Father of mine
Tell me where did you go
You had the world inside your hand
But you did not seem to know
Father of mine
Tell me what do you see
When you look back at your wasted life
And you don't see me

I was ten years old
Doing all that I could
It wasn't easy for me
To be a scared white boy
In a black neighborhood
Sometimes you would send me a birthday card
With a five dollar bill
I never understood you then
And I guess I never will

Daddy gave me a name
My dad he gave me a name
Then he walked away
Daddy gave me a name
Then he walked away
My daddy gave me a name

Daddy gave me a name
Daddy gave me a name
Then he walked away
Daddy gave me a name
Then he walked away
My daddy gave me a name

Father of mine
Tell me where have you been
I just closed my eyes
And the world disappeared
Father of mine
Tell me how do you sleep
With the children you abandoned
And the wife I saw you beat

I will never be safe
I will never be sane
I will always be weird inside
I will always be lame
Now I am a grown man
With a child of my own
And I swear I am not going to let her know
All the pain I have known

Then he walked away
Daddy gave me a name
Then he walked away
My dad gave me a name
Then he walked away
My daddy gave me a name
Then he walked away
My daddy gave me a name
Then he walked away
Then he walked away
Then he walked away


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2009)

*Untitled by Simple Plan*

I open my eyes
I try to see but I?m blinded by the white light
I can?t remember how
I can?t remember why
I?m lying here tonight

And I can?t stand the pain
And I can?t make it go away
No I can?t stand the pain

How could this happen to me
I made my mistakes
I?ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I?m fading away
I?m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me

Everybody?s screaming
I try to make a sound but no one hears me
I?m slipping off the edge
I?m hanging by a thread
I wanna start this over again

So I try to hold onto a time when nothing mattered
And I can?t explain what happened
And I can?t erase the things that I?ve done
No I can?t

How could this happen to me
I made my mistakes
I?ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I?m fading away
I?m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me

I made my mistakes
I?ve got no where to run
The night goes on
As I?m fading away
I?m sick of this life
I just wanna scream
How could this happen to me


*Welcome to My Life by Simple Plan*

Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
Do you ever wanna run away?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on turned up so loud 
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more?
Before your life is over
Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With their big fake smiles and stupid lies
While deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lied straight to your face
And no one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay
Everybody always gave you what you wanted
You never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like (what it's like)

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life


----------

